Ask HN: Is Franz still in active development? (meetfranz.com) - sahin-boydas
======
sahin-boydas
What is happening to meetfranz.com and their app.

------
pinewurst
The archduke, the composer, the band or the Lisp?

------
grzm
This should likely be an Ask HN.

~~~
sahin-boydas
thx. fixed.

------
sahin-boydas
Franz ~= meetfranz.com

